# Valor Training-Ana Maria College



## Irishpride

August 27, 2013
Anna Maria College
Zecco Auditorium
Paxton, Ma

Exceptional trainng designed for front-line LEOs to promote offiicer safety and help prevent injuries and deaths in the line of duty. The current attached flyer does not list the Anna Maria College as the location for the training, it just states Paxton Ma.The training is in Zecco Auditorium at the College.

Go to the following link for a flyer and registration information:
https://extranet.riss.net/public/4d0a3011-9fbc-4eac-be30-7c62e7c4c391


----------



## LA Copper

This looks like an interesting class. By coincidence I'm going to be back there during that time for vacation. I might just have to head on over there and check it out. You can never have enough training, plus it's always fun to interact with folks from other agencies.

Anybody else?


----------



## Irishpride

LA Copper said:


> Anybody else?


I'm definitely going


----------



## lofu

Registered


----------



## LA Copper

Maybe if a bunch of us all go, we can have a little masscops meet and greet there, and or afterward for dinner. I would be coming from the South Shore so it would be a bit of a drive but it sounds like it could be worth it.


----------



## samadam78

registered as well


----------



## Bloodhound

I signed up. The price is certainly right.


----------



## Irishpride

LA Copper said:


> Maybe if a bunch of us all go, we can have a little masscops meet and greet there, and or afterward for dinner. I would be coming from the South Shore so it would be a bit of a drive but it sounds like it could be worth it.


Sounds like a solid plan, count me in.


----------



## Deuce

lofu said:


> Registered


I fucking knew it! What level? 3 right?


----------



## LA Copper

Hi Deuce,

This is pretty close to you, are you gonna make it?


----------



## masswannabee

Great training and can't beat the cost.

Highly recommend it!


----------



## LA Copper

Okie doke, I'm in. I hope to see more of you guys there too.


----------



## LA Copper

masswannabee said:


> Great training and can't beat the cost.
> 
> Highly recommend it!


Have you been before? If so, why do you recommend it? What are we looking forward to?


----------



## USM C-2

I'm at the ALERRT II retrainer, and VALOR is connected in some fashion through BJA funding. Not sure what the BALOR training entails though. 


USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce

LA Copper said:


> Hi Deuce,
> 
> This is pretty close to you, are you gonna make it?


The price is right in my wheel-house sooo... It's a definite maybe..


----------



## LA Copper

Five hundred views up to this point and only 4 or 5 of us signed up, how about a few more of you guys.... it's free after all.


----------



## USM C-2

At the ALERRT trainer we got a couple of papers inviting us to sign up for the VALOR training. When I get a change ill check it out. 


USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 15453

Registered


----------



## Dan Stark

I'll put in for it... even though it's free, have to get approval, as it will cut into shift.


----------



## masswannabee

LA Copper said:


> Have you been before? If so, why do you recommend it? What are we looking forward to?


Yeah I went when it was held @ Hanscom. There was supposed to be a piece on buddy aid/self-aid but the instructor couldn't make it, so I'm sure you guys will have that. The class is mostly Officer Safety based and talks about behavioral characteristics. They bring in lots of hidden/concealable weapons.

Definitely a good class for the money.

They do check creds, so don't forget those.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I'm in Paxton right now, wish it was this week I would have joined you!


----------



## LA Copper

masswannabee said:


> They do check creds, so don't forget those.


I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## LA Copper

To those of you who are attending this class, the time is drawing near. Do you guys still want to meet up after class? I'm all for it. If any of you are familiar with the area (I am not), can you start thinking of a place where we can go for a bite, "review the class," and talk shop afterward.


----------



## Irishpride

I'm definitely in for meeting up after the class. I don't know the area at all so hopefully somebody chimes in with a suggestion.


----------



## LA Copper

Irishpride said:


> I don't know the area at all so hopefully somebody chimes in with a suggestion.


If no one does, maybe we could eat at one of the "dining halls" on campus; make us feel like college aged kids again.

What area are you coming from, Irish?


----------



## Irishpride

I'm coming from southeastern Mass. I'll do a little research on Yelp there's got to be something decent in the area.


----------



## LA Copper

Alrighty. I'm coming from the Weymouth / Abington line; is that anywhere near you that maybe we could carpool? PM me if you feel more comfortable there.


----------



## Irishpride

Weymouth would be a serious detour (at least an extra hour) but I will catch up with you there. Joey' Bar & Grill in Worcester looks like a good post training rally point, it's about 15 minutes from the school www.joeysbarandgrill.com


----------



## Hush

You boys have fun.....wish I could join you.


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> You boys have fun.....wish I could join you.


 Sorry Hush, wish you were with us too.

Irish, roger on the detour. Joey's sounds fine. Hope the other guys can join us too.


----------



## Irishpride

Ok so we have a place confirmed but only LACopper and I have expressed interest. Anyone else?


----------



## Dan Stark

Irishpride said:


> Ok so we have a place confirmed but only LACopper and I have expressed interest. Anyone else?


I'm putting in paperwork asap. I forgot. I'll let you know.

btw.. West Side BBQ is nearby. BYOB and right next to liquor store (who's owner has killed more people than my AR) 

'Murica


----------



## Irishpride

Dan Stark said:


> btw.. West Side BBQ is nearby. BYOB and right next to liquor store (who's owner has killed more people than my AR)


That sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## Deuce

I'm scheduled to work and got the GFY look when I asked about getting the day, sooo...

Places to eat nearby... The Corner Grill at Pleasant and St Elmo Rd has bad ass pizzas. I recommend the buffalo chicken or the firehouse pizza. Right across the street at Pleasant and Richmond is the BBQ pace. Haven't eaten there but I heard it's pretty damn good. Big Bobs is next door for your beeahs. Closer to Tatnuck Sq is Friendly's and Subway. If you wanna venture out, depending on the time, go into Holden and hit Flip Flops. Or go the other way into Rutland and hit Still Four Corners on 122.


----------



## LA Copper

Thanks for the recommendations Duece. Any chance you making it to the "review session?"


----------



## RodneyFarva

Deuce said:


> I'm scheduled to work and got the GFY look when I asked about getting the day, sooo...
> 
> Places to eat nearby... The Corner Grill at Pleasant and St Elmo Rd has bad ass pizzas. I recommend the buffalo chicken or the firehouse pizza. Right across the street at Pleasant and Richmond is the BBQ pace. Haven't eaten there but I heard it's pretty damn good. Big Bobs is next door for your beeahs. Closer to Tatnuck Sq is Friendly's and Subway. If you wanna venture out, depending on the time, go into Holden and hit Flip Flops. Or go the other way into Rutland and hit Still Four Corners on 122.


Vals in Holden on RT31 just down from the big Y is nice. call ahead first. http://www.valsrestaurant.com/


----------



## LA Copper

I just took a drive up to Anna Maria College to get an idea of how long it would take to get up there.... my goodness that place is gonna be hard to get to that time of the morning! This is gonna get interesting.


----------



## Hush

Im not allowed to attend the class, but I'll buy the first round if nobody minds me crashing the debriefing...


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Im not allowed to attend the class, but I'll buy the first round if nobody minds me crashing the debriefing...


You'll just have to warm up the bar stools.


----------



## LA Copper

You're welcome anytime Hush. If you're gonna drive all the way up there we should have a definitive place to meet. Is it gonna be Westside BBQ? If so, where is that? I'll be coming up Route 122 from Worcester as that seems to be about the only way up there from the Pike.

By the way Hush, why aren't you "allowed" to attend the training?


----------



## Hush

Sworn only


----------



## LA Copper

Hush said:


> Sworn only


In your case, that stinks because I know you're as committed to this job than many of the sworn I've met. I'm sorry about that. I'd vote you in!


----------



## Hush

Thank you! At least I got into the Grossman lecture next month, looking forward to that!


----------



## Dan Stark

Working 3-11... Not sure if I can make afterparty. If you're near me, I'll stop by and shake hands...


----------



## Irishpride

I'm good with Westside BBQ (2 Richmond Ave, Worcester).


----------



## Goose

This is the best, most-posted in training thread on Masscops EVAR!!


----------



## LA Copper

Irishpride said:


> I'm good with Westside BBQ (2 Richmond Ave, Worcester).


I'm good too. We can follow each other there because I don't know Worcester at all. Hopefully our other masscops folks who are gonna be at the training will accompany us.

Also hopefully there will be a way we can all find each other at the training. Maybe we can all wear the secret decoder ring. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Irishpride

LA Copper said:


> I'm good too. We can follow each other there because I don't know Worcester at all. Hopefully our other masscops folks who are gonna be at the training will accompany us.
> 
> Also hopefully there will be a way we can all find each other at the training. Maybe we can all wear the secret decoder ring. Any other suggestions?


PM sent


----------



## Dan Stark

I have to work until 3a tonight. I'll check thread and text Hush tomorrow at 3. If you're in area for after party, and don't mind me swinging by on duty, I will.


----------



## Hush

A plan! Looks like class ends at 5...(or earlier) I can head over around 530 and secure a table.


----------



## LA Copper

Dan Stark said:


> I have to work until 3a tonight. I'll check thread and text Hush tomorrow at 3. If you're in area for after party, and don't mind me swinging by on duty, I will.


Absolutey, the more the merrier. Maybe you can get Duece to come by with you since we'll be in his area also.

Hush, that sounds good, thank you.


----------



## Dan Stark

I haven't met Deuce, so that would have to be his call. I work for another area department.


----------



## Dan Stark

Also. Looks like rain tomorrow. Their inside seating is minimal. Might want to have a backup plan....


----------



## Irishpride

All done heading over to the BBQ place


----------



## Dan Stark

So hard to resist beers..


----------



## Hush

Thankfully, I didn't have to resist. They were delicious, as was the food. Great recommendation! Great to see LACopper, IrishPride, and Dan Stark!


----------



## LA Copper

Same here, glad to see you guys also. Let's do it again next year too!


----------



## Irishpride

LA Copper said:


> Same here, glad to see you guys also. Let's do it again next year too!


Absolutely


----------

